# Decent early day



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I went out for a couple of hours today for the late morning/noon bite, and managed seven LMB and a bluegill (go figure). The jerkbait and lipless crank bite was on. The best fish came on the jerkbait. Biggest was about 2.5 lbs and the smallest LMB was about 1lb. I only caught the little one on a shaky head. Here's four:





































Toku


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice Looking critters. Pond or big water? I'm hitting my buddies pond tomorrow and I'm wondering how the action might be.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job.
I hope we catch a few like that later this month over at Belmont Lake.

Nice Catch!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

BA - it was a 5 acre pond. There was one corner where it was hot...the rest was dead.

JignPig - I'm hoping so too. I think with you leading the way we'll be fine. ;-)


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

Rock And roll. I'm heading out now. Finding them in a corner sounds about right. I read a Roland Martin book that says that in the spring that whatever part of the water is getting the most sun and is the warmest will hold the fish, and this time of year I usually find them on that side as well.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

NIce looking fish!!! Great job!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Shouldnt you be changing diapers? J-K Nice fish TOK. Those 2.5lbers look as big as some of the 6-7lbers guys have been posting recently


----------

